# Female Cockatiel Doesn't stop eating ! Yeast problem



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

We had a long conversation at the topic " URGENT MY BABY COCKATIEL IS DYING" ...

The subject has changed .. So I thought it wouldn't be a good idea keep on replying on the old topic which has nothing to do with the present matter of my Adult Cockatiel ...

Luana, My adult female cockatiel is probably suffering from Yeast problem ... as "Srtiels" mentioned "much thanks to her good advices" ..

Luana Doesn't stop eating ! Ever since the morning she is sitting on the food bowl n eating with non-stop !! and the weird thing is that she is not having a poop.

How did I know that something is wrong with Luana?

1) She started doing weird movements with her neck this morning, as if there is something crawling in her body n she is annoyed .

2) Her mouth was weird, there was no wet food around, but her Beak stayed sticky n when she eats the food gets stuck with her beak.

3) her eyes are not wide open, As before.

4) She doesn't leave the food bowl, She is eating with non-stop.

5) No Poops !! Only some "white drops" !

Luana's Pic in the condition 
http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h367/Bina_kiki/?action=view&current=DSC_0200.jpg

Ok, So after a long time of struggling to find a solution for this ... I was advised with sprinkling Probiotic pills or Acidophollis capsules on their food, so would help them.

But since I had none of those medicines in my country, We reached another solution which is Dissolving a Yeast pill into a quarter of water ... Hoping it would help the mother out.

Well I did it ! I dissolved a pill into "half bowl" ! Coz I'm way too nervous off the process and how strong the pill is ...

Luana had some food n now she is in the nest box  .. Probably she is feeling better ! At least she stopped eating or went into the nest box after a long time outside doing nothing but eating with no drops or only a couple of white ones !

I'm still waiting for the results, hoping they will positive ...

I wrote this all down under a new topic name for that might be useful for u if u ever face such an issue "Hoping u will not"

AND If u can add another information or advice which could be helpful I would be so thankful to u.

Again: All Advices are based on *"Srtiels"* replies on my previous topic ! I appreciate her time and help ! Thank u very much


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are there any babies that she may be feeding? This would account for the stickiness that you've noticed. I find that when Fuzzy (as I've only ever had this happen with him) is feeding babies, his seeds tend to either stick together in the food bowl or stick on him. Yet none sticks to the babies? Weird I know. Other than that I don't know but good luck and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Well She used to feed a baby but our baby "Tiki" passed away a couple of nights ago  ... Yesterday she was quite ok or at least I didn't notice anything weird with her ... Today she was acting so weird ! and she is stuck in the nest box now sitting on eggs ...

Did Fuzzy had such disorders in poops n eyes half opened? coz Luana's main problem is in that ... She looks ill ..

Hope she will be fine


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Do your birds have a well balanced diet? You mentioned in the other thread that your birds are "stuck on the seeds" but do they eat some vegetables too? Do they have a calcium source like cuttlebone, and access to a vitamin D source that will help them absorb it? If they get direct sunlight they can make their own vitamin D.

A seed-only diet is not well balanced and can lead to long-term health problems. A breeding hen needs extra nutrition for egg laying. If she has a nutritional deficiency she might be eating more food trying to get enough of certain items that are present in the food in small amounts.

The last baby was badly plucked. I just did a little research on chick-plucking and found out that nutritional deficiency can be a cause. It seems to be related to an iodine deficiency in particular. Pellets contain iodine, but if your birds won't eat them then an iodine block or a mineral block containing iodine might help. 

I have a problem with Shodu plucking her babies, although she doesn't do it as badly as your birds did. This year when she started doing it, I did two things at the same time: I put an extra nestbox in the breeding cage so she would have a place to nest while the babies were still in the old nest, and I let her eat all the swiss chard she wanted, because I noticed that she had an insane craving for it. The plucking stopped, and I think it was because of the chard because the birds paid very little attention to the extra nest.

Chard is high in iodine and maybe that was the reason, although it's high in some other things too. Unfortunately one of those things is oxalic acid which can inhibit mineral absorption, so it's usually recommended to not feed too much chard. But she was primarily interested in the red stems and red veins, and those parts are supposed to contain less of the oxalate than the leaf, so I decided to risk it. She was eating plenty of cuttlebone too so I expected that she would still have plenty of calcium available. She devoured the chard stems for about a week and then became much less interested. It was definitely providing some kind of nutrient that she needed.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

That cockatiel looks sick. Avian vet visit needed.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

"Virtue" there ain't no Vets here in the city .. Or a good one in my Whole region ! I would drive for hours to a place If I know there is a vet... But unfortunately this is pathetic.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the great infos Tielfan ...

To know in details .. They have 3 food bowls ! One for seed , The other for Sun flower seeds .. and the last bowl is a mixture of seeds, some vitamins n biscuits which I bought from the pet store ! "Perokito Raff" u may check it on google .

So These are the main bowls...

On another hand I serve them : Celery, Wet Bread "SOMETIMES", Boiled Eggs... They eat celery from time to time but the egg n wet bread is kinda rare ! I put it n come back to see it the same .. 

They are just stuck on the seeds !! 

Kiki, was crazy about apples ! n she used to have celery ! boiled eggs ! even watermelon ! she wasn't stubborn towards other types of food she almost had everything I would serve her she was such a nice friendly tiel !

But her parents Kakaw and Luana are too stubborn ! they are just not having anything else but seeds !! when I come to change their food the seed bowl is finished while the rest are remained the same !

I think This is what I'm going to follow n test to see how active it will be :
2 Bowls of the complete food I buy from the store , and one for celery n apples ! I just cut them n put them in .. I'll have another trial again ! It's so annoying that they don't eat natural food ! but I won't give up trying !

I'll get them Chard tomorrow coz the grocery shop is closed by now ! and whatever else containing the vits u mentioned ! They are not having any direct sunlight because the sunlight heat here is quite strong which might not be healthy for them ! outside of our houses is like 44 degrees hot ! crazy summer !

About the water .. I change it everyday to fresh water.. but Today they have got their water bowl medically treated with a yeast pill ! and I put some Yogurt as well in the other bowl HOPPING they would change their minds n taste some !

I hope all I'm doing would affect positive on them !! No more negative shocks ! it was too unfair losing Tiki for being badly plucked  n her older sibling Kiki (my favorite) is lost as well she flew away when the farmer frightened her accidentally!

I had enough of losing my tiels


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

No poops .. the Tiels are having Constipation ! I put some chard to them I'm not sure if they had some coz I was out ! but I just came back home n saw now poops ... Since Yesterday ! P.s. they r eating alot !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

How big is their cage? Parent birds instinctively try to avoid pooping near the nest, and if the cage isn't HUGE they might be holding it in. If they are indoors, you can probably get them to poop by taking them out of the cage for a while. Buster and Shodu had babies in an indoor aviary measuring 50"Wx40"Dx70"H and they refused to poop in it. I had to take them out several times a day for a bathroom break. Buster could wait until I got him to a safe area, but I had to put a hand under Shodu so she wouldn't drop a huge bomb on the carpet. So she dropped it in my hand instead.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Two big drops of poops in the cage today at noon .. Finally ! I put some chard mixed it in their seed bowl so they might be curious to eat .. they probably had some.. n I put some slices of apples as well mixed with celery in another bowl, Heard apples do good in that.

They have a wide cage .. I don't think that's the reason, It might be about lack of vitamins in their bodies ..

Yesterday Kakaw the male was inside the nest for the whole day .. Today is the opposite .. the female is inside ! and she took a bit longer than the male !

They might be even not that bad , But I'm just way too nervous ..........


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It would be good to offer them more green vegetables too. Cockatiels tend to like leafy greens like spinach, dandelion, carrot tops, etc. If you hang the leaves up in the cage they might enjoy that more than eating them from a bowl.


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually put the green every where  hang n in bowls as well !! I want them to see it every where ! they may change their minds n eat after tasting them !

Luana "female" is in the nest box since yesterday ! and now kakaw joined it too !! I'm too nervous .. knowing that Luana wasn't feeling good n she took so long in the nest box .. I don't wanna annoy them n remove the cover to see how she is !

Do u think it's coz of the eggs ? It's been around 10 days ! when do u think they gonna hatch ? n is that normal for them to stay in the nest box for a long while ????


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The eggs normally hatch 16 to 18 days after incubation begins. The parents might not start incubating until several eggs have been laid.

The most common incubation pattern is for the male to sit in the daytime and the female to sit at night. But other arrangements are possible and sometimes both parents will sit at once.


----------

